# [Savage Worlds] ¡Los Californios! (OOC)



## Relique du Madde (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Savage Worlds] ¡Los Californios! (OOC)*

*¡Los Californios!*
A Revisionist-Spaghetti-Weird-Western*​

_Muchachos y muchachas, gather around and rejoice!  On this, *the 20st day of February of the year 1845*, *Governor Manuel Micheltorena*, that villain, and his criminal army, has been crushed by the combined forces of Alta California!  The almighty father has blessed our nation for none of our brothers and sisters were slain by those fiends!  

It is now time to celebrate for we are now free from the yoke of the Mexican dictator *López de Santa Ana*, may he burn in hell.  Viva *la República de Alta California!  Viva el Presidente Pio Jesus de Pico*!  May god protect his soul and may the sacred virgin watch over our land!_


* "Los Californios" is the regional historical Spanglish term for anyone born in California before 1848 while the proper spanish term "Los Californianos" describes anyone/everyone born in California.

* * * * *​

I am looking for 4 or 5 would be folk-heroes (or anti-heroes) for a Revisionist Spaghetti-Weird-Western campaign will be a that takes in Alta California during the days following the Battle de la Providencia.  This game's story will be character driven and will be filled with morally grey hombres, historical figures, machismo, the supernatural, and plenty of violence.

Your characters, will know each other or have heard of each other's deeds.  I will allow you to play almost any human character archetype as long as the character currently resides (even temporarily) in the Pueblo of Los Angeles, its vicinity, at one of the near by ranchos, or routinely does business in the pueblo from one of the near-by settlements or missions.




CHARACTER CREATION RULES:
-- Novice with 10xp (2 advances).
-- Humans only.
-- $250.00, Deadland's Equipment (see handouts)

*Books Allowed:*
-- *Required (one of the following)*
---- Savage World Deluxe/Explorer's Edition (No default Miracles instead use Blessed)
---- Savage World Explorer's Edition (No default Miracles, instead use Blessed)
---- Savage Worlds: Test Drive v6  (For El Cheapo Players )
--- *Suggested (optional)*
----Deadlands: Reloaded (No Harrowed. No Mad Scientists instead use Wierd Scientist)
---- Edges, Hindrances, Backgrounds, Powers/Trappings from other books will be approved on case by case basis.

*Handouts*
-- Deadlands Equipment List 
-- Deadlands: Arcane Power List
-- Dead Lands: Reloaded 2nd Edition Additions (contains info for dynamite and Shaman characters)


*Links*
-- *Game related.*
---- Random.org (Use bare bones text output for drawing cards)
---- Game Thread
---- Rogues Gallery
--*Misc.*
---- A tidbit on Californian History: 1831 - 1848 (What really happened) 
---- California Map (Circa 1846)

HOUSE RULES[sblock=House Rules]
*Fate Chips*
The game will use the Fate Chip rules from Dead Lands: Reloaded instead of bennies.

_*White Chips: *_These are used as standard bennies.
_*Red Chips:* _ Acts as an Ace, allowing you to add 1d6 to a roll at the cost of allowing the GM to recieve an additional Fate Chip OR can be used as a White chip without giving the GM an additional Fate chip.
_*Blue Chips:* _Acts as a Red Chip but does not give the GM and additional Fate Chips.

*Blood and Guts*
Fate Chips can be used on damage rolls.

*Guts:*
As per Savage  Worlds Deluxe Edition, the guts skill is subsumed into Spirit.

*Grit:*
Player characters receive one point of Grit per experience rank.  Grit is added to Spirit Rolls to overcome fear. 

*Joker’s Wild*
When a character draws a joker during combat they receive his normal +2 bonus Trait and damage rolls and an additional Fate Chip.

*Saddle Sores*
Characters make Riding (-2) roll each week of travel by horse back.  Failure results in one level of fatigue.  Recovery requires 1d4 days of rest to remove all fatigue levels.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Weapons]
The following weapons will be available in this game.  Not included in this list is dynamite which can be found in one of the handouts.


*Carbines*
Sharps ’55 (.57): Range:  20/40/80; 2d8; RoF: 1; Cost: $18; Wt. 8; Shots: 1; AP 2; reload 2

*Derringers & PepperBoxes
*Derringer (.41):  Range: 5/10/20; 2d6; RoF: 1; Cost: $8; Wt. 0.5; Shots: 2; AP 1
English 1840 Pepperbox (.36):  Range: 5/10/20; 2d6; RoF: 1; Cost: $5; Wt. 1; Shots: 8; AP 1; reload 2
Dagger-Pistol (.41): Range 5/10/20; 2d6; RoF: 1; Cost: $5; Wt. 1; Shots: 8; AP 1; see notes

*Revolvers (Single Action)
*Colt Dragoon (.44):  Range: 12/24/48; 2d6+1; RoF: 1; Cost: $11; Wt. 4; Shots: 6; AP 1
Colt Navy (.36):  Range: 12/24/48; 2d6; RoF: 1; Cost: $10; Wt. 3; Shots: 6; AP 1
Lemat Grapeshot Pistol (.40):  Range: 12/24/48; 2d6; RoF: 1; Cost: $25; Wt. 4; Shots: 9; AP 1; see notes

*Rifles
*British Land Pattern Musket (.75): Range:  10/20/40; 2d8; RoF: 1; Cost: $8; Wt. 15; Shots: 1; Min str. d6; AP 2; reload 2
Colt-Paterson Model ‘36 (.69):  Range:  24/48/96; 2d10; RoF: 1; Cost: $25; Wt. 12; Shots: 7; Min str. d8; AP 2; reload 2
Colt Revolving Rifle (.56):  Range:  24/48/96; 2d8; RoF: 1; Cost: $24; Wt. 11; Shots: 5; Min str. d6; AP 2; reload 2
Enfield Musket (.58):  Range:  24/48/96; 2d8; RoF: 1; Cost: $25; Wt. 9; Shots: 1; AP 2; reload 2
Sharp’s Big 50 (.50):  Range:  24/48/96; 2d10; RoF: 1; Cost: $20; Wt. 10; Shots: 1; Min str. d8;  AP 2
Sharp’s Rifle (.44):  Range:  24/48/96; 2d8; RoF: 1; Cost: $20; Wt. 9; Shots: 1; AP 2
Springfield Musket (.58):  Range: 24/48/96; 2d10; RoF: 1; Cost: $8; Wt. 9; Shots: 1; Min str. d6; AP 2; reload 2

*Other Ranged Weapons
*Bolas:   Range:  4/8/16; str+1; RoF: 1; Cost: $3; Wt. 0.5; Shots: 1; see notes
Bow:   Range:  12/24/48; 2d6; RoF: 1; Cost: $3; Wt. 2; Shots: 1
Nitro (8oz. bottle):   Range:  4/8/16; 3d6; RoF: 1; Cost: $1.25; Wt. 0.5; Shots: 1; LBT; see notes

*Melee Weapons
*Brass Knuckles: Str+d4; Wt. 1; Cost: $1
Club: Str+d4; Wt. 1 
Club, War: Str+d6; Wt. 3; Cost: $3
Club, War (Bladed): Str+d8; Wt. 6; $8; AP 2; Parry –1; Requires 2 hands
Knife: Str+d4; Wt. 1; Cost: $2
Knife, Bowie: Str+d4+1; Wt. 2; Cost: $4; AP 1
Lariat: Wt. 3; Cost: $4; Parry –1; Reach +2; see notes
Rapier: Str+d4; Wt. 3; Cost: $10; Parry +1
Saber: Str+d6; Wt. 4; Cost: $15
Spear: Str+d6; Wt. 5; Cost: $3; Parry +1; Reach 1; requires 2 hands
Tomahawk: Str+d6; Wt. 4; Cost: $3
Whip: Str+d4; Wt. 2; Cost: $10; Parry –1; Reach +2; see notes

*Ammunition*
Arrow: 20; Wt.1/5; $2
Pistol (.22-.38): 50; Wt. 3/50; $2
Pistol (.40-.50): 50; Wt. 5/50; $3
Rifle (.38-.52): 50; wt. 6/50; $4
Rifle (.56+): 50; Wt. 8/50; $5
Powder & shot: 20; Wt. 4/20; $1
Percussion caps: 60; Wt. 1/60; $.50

Weapon Notes
Cap and ball weapons get their name from the way they are fired. The bullet (ball) and gunpowder are loaded by hand into the weapon’s chamber, requiring more time to reload than modern cartridge ammunition. These weapons have Reload 2 (all Reload 2 weapons listed are Cap & Ball weapons).
Be careful if you go for one of these old pieces, amigo. They load a mite slow.

Stick with one of these weapons and you’ll learn the hard way: they’ll get you into trouble but they won’t get you out.

Bolas/Lariat: These weapons can be used to perform an Agility Trick using the wielder’s Fighting (for lariats) or Throwing (for bolas) skill. Success means the opponent suffers –2 Parry until his next action. With a raise the opponent falls prone, suffers –2 Parry, and is Shaken.

Dagger-Pistol: A knife blade juts out from between this weapon’s multiple barrels, which inflicts Str+d4 damage.

LeMat Carbine/Revolver: These unusual weapons mount a 16-gauge scattergun barrel under the pistol (or rifle) barrel. A switch moves the hammer between the two, so the weapon can be fired either way each action round without penalty.

Whip: If the wielder scores a raise on his attack roll, the attack does not inflict an additional d6 damage. Instead, the victim suffers a –2 to his Parry until his next action.
[/sblock]

** * * * *​*
[Sblock=Sample Character]
*♣ Miguel "Dirty" Sanchez*
Miquel Sanchez is an ill-mannered 18 year old vaquero from the pueblo of San Diego.
RANK: Novice (10xp, 2 advances)
ATTRIBUTES:  Agility d6, Smarts  d6, Spirit  d8, Strength  d6, Vigor  d8
SKILLS:  Fighting d6, Knowledge (Rancher) d6, Notice d6, Ride d6, Shooting d8, Taunt d4
Charisma  -4 (-2);  Grit: 1;  Pace  6”;  Parry  5;  Toughness  6
HINDERANCES: Ugly (Minor)
EDGES:  Quick Draw
GEAR: El Cheapo Horse (Stubborn, Small), Saddle, Saddle Bags, El Cheapo Cloths (Hat, Chaps, Shirt, Breaches, Gunbelt, Boots), 

WEAPONS:
Colt Navy .38 (12/24/48; 2d6; RoF 1; Shots: 6; AP 1)
Saber (Str + d6)

FATE CHIPS: 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 28, 2011)

[sblock=Detailed Map: Los angeles and its surrounding Ranchos]





[/sblock]


[sblock=Pot o' Fate (Current)]
White
White
White
White
White
White
White
White
White
White
White
White
Red
Red
Red
Red
Red
Red
Blue
Blue
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2011)

Deadlands! 

I'm interested. 

One question, though... how will you handle card drawing?

Always liked the Huckster archetype... 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. I do not have the Deluxe Edition of SW, yet, but I do have Explorer's Edition and Deadlands: Reloaded (even the new two-books revision).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanee said:


> One question, though... how will you handle card drawing?




Even though it's a pain, we will be using Lists on Random.org.  So let me demonstrate how with Gambling roll...

Let's say Dirty Sanchez was gambling against your character.

In the GM post:
1. I deal the initial cards to each player from the action deck, and you receive a 5 of ♦.  (Dirty Sanchez's card will be written on a post it note.  )
2. I deal will deal 3 of the 5 "Luck o' the Draw" cards.
2. I post the remainder of the deck in an *sblock*.*

In your post:
3. You post your gambling roll results (1 success)
- You then copy the  remaining cards from the previous post into a list on random.org to randomize it.**
4. You post the top card on the list in the following manor: *My Card:*


Spoiler



J of ♣


5. You state if you fold or not.
6. You post the remaining cards in the deck in an *sblock*.

After every player posts, I'll make a GM post...
(7). Dirty Sanchez makes his gambling roll... his results are shone.
- I then draw Dirty Sanchez's remaining cards (if any).
(8) I post dirt sanchez's cards
(9). I post if Dirty Sanchez folds or not.
(10). I deal and post the last 2 Luck o' the Draw Cards.
(11). I post the results of the gambling. (Each person's best hand, who won the game and how much everyone wins or looses)
(12). I then post the remainder of the action deck in an sblock.

* I'm assuming everyone count's cards and are not overt in their cheating.   
** If the action deck runs dry, a fresh deck will be posted in post number 2 of this thread.

It looks like I need to do a modified write up of the process for duels also.  



> P.S. I do not have the Deluxe Edition of SW, yet, but I do have Explorer's Edition and Deadlands: Reloaded (even the new two-books revision).



Having Exporer's edition is fine.  From what I read there is not much difference between editions beyond the inclusion of new rules, and a reorganization of the book.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Lists on Random.org




Not bad. That looks useful enough. 

Are the results saved, as on Invisible Castle?

I just tried one simple randomized list, and got a timestamp "2011-07-28 21:27:18 UTC". I just didn't see how to look it up now, or how to tag it with a "name" (again, as on Invisible Castle).

Bye
Thanee

P.S. I thought Gambling was done in a more simple manner usually (roll Gambling, compare results, win/lose difference in results times Stake)?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2011)

Very interested 

Will you allow anahuac or santeria flavor for shaman/blessed?
scratch that, my Spanish isn't nearly good enough...
Maybe just a huckster, but they need to draw much cards... maybe a blessed from the old countries.

For initiative, could you just draw for us and post the results after each round?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Not bad. That looks useful enough.
> 
> Are the results saved, as on Invisible Castle?




Unfortunately no.  Which, in itself, is the big flaw of that website.  If I manage to find a list randomizer that does save the results I'll give you all a heads up.

However, until then, I trust that you all will not to cheat.   



> P.S. I thought Gambling was done in a more simple manner usually (roll Gambling, compare results, win/lose difference in results times Stake)?



Deadlands: Reloaded 2nd Edition uses the rules I posted (as a mini game?).  If I actually use those rules in the campaign it would be only if the results of the card game is especially important.  Like if you were gambling on the lives of everyone within a ranchero  .

For most situations I will default to standard Gambling skill rolls.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 28, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Very interested
> 
> Will you allow anahuac or santeria flavor for shaman/blessed?
> scratch that, my Spanish isn't nearly good enough...



Yes.  


> Maybe just a huckster, but they need to draw much cards... maybe a blessed from the old countries.



Alright.

It should be noted that according to one source in 1836:


> The Mexican government takes the first official census of Los Angeles. The population is fixed at 2,228. This includes 603 men, 421 women, 651 children and 553 "domesticated Indians." Among Los Angeles residents are 29 Americans, 4 Britons, 3 Portuguese, 2 Africans, and a Canadian, Irishman, Italian, German, Scot, Norwegian, and Curacao."



Census figures for 1845 indicates that the population is between 1,200 - 1,500.  However that number doesn't seem to include "domesticated indians" or children.


For sake of simplicity, if a character that speak *anynative californian language* , they will have:

Knowledge (Indio)





> For initiative, could you just draw for us and post the results after each round?




I was planning on doing it that way.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2011)

Alright. Will do either a blessed or a mad/weird scientist relative fresh from Germany (that language I do know), still marveling that his prayers/machines actually have such a big effect in the New World


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2011)

Just popping in because as you know I'm Argentinian, so I speak spanish. If you want to say "The Californians" you should type "Los Californianos" and not "Los Californios". Otherwise, ignore me. If you have any doubts about spanish , feel free to ask.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 29, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Just popping in because as you know I'm Argentinian, so I speak spanish. If you want to say "The Californians" you should type "Los Californianos" and not "Los Californios". Otherwise, ignore me. If you have any doubts about spanish , feel free to ask.




[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION],

You are correct.  However, "Los Californios" is the Historical Californian-Spanglish term that only is used to describe "Spanish speaking people born in California before 1848" while "Californianos" refers to anyone born in California regardless of time period.  

What should make you face palm even more is that some sources which use the term "Californios" correctly call Mexicans "Mexicanos".


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION],
> 
> You are correct.  However, "Los Californios" is the Historical Californian-Spanglish term that only is used to describe "Spanish speaking people born in California before 1848" while "Californianos" refers to anyone born in California regardless of time period.
> 
> What should make you face palm even more is that some sources which use the term "Californios" correctly call Mexicans "Mexicanos".




Yeah, SoCal Spanish has it's own grammar. It is a long way from traditional Castillian.

Anyway, I am in!  However.....I am leaving for Paris for two weeks tomorrow. So I should say I would like to be included. I will have internet access though. And heck the Explorer's Edition is small  If I get my character done tonight it won't matter anyway.


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 29, 2011)

I would like to be in but I have limited internet until the jury I am on finishes and I get back to work. I should be done by August 12. I run a Deadlands reloaded game, this would be interesting since it is before the big quake.  I would like to be shaman or voodooist or martial artist (Ute shaman preference). I am fourth generation (at least) Californianos living in exile (and away from all that smog and those people) on the Right Coast. Please let me in, I would love to roleplay in old California. I love the hills and the sour grass and dry heat and mountains and beaches and flowers in February when it rains.
[MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] I know I jumped out the Sewar Rat game you are in but I hope I can hold a place and be fast, furious and fun when I get back to work.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a character in mind already (loosely based on Kate O'Hara, if anyone knows who that is ).

She will be a Huckster (or Huckstress?) Saloon/Dance Hall Girl.

Very charismatic and persuasive with a knack for cards.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 29, 2011)

To be clear, you do not need to know Spanish to play in this game, do you?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 29, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> To be clear, you do not need to know Spanish to play in this game, do you?




No.  However, having your characters have  Knowledge (Spanish) d6 or higher may help alot.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2011)

Do the people there speak English and Spanish, or do many/most only speak Spanish?

Would communicative skills (Persuasion, Streetwise) be problematic with "just" a d4 in Knowledge (Spanish)?


Here's what I have so far:

[SBLOCK=Scarlet]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*♥* *Kate "Scarlet" O'Hara*
Kate O'Hara is an attractive 24 year-old redhead with irish-american roots, who recently arrived in the Pueblo de Los Angeles, and is currently working as a saloon girl.
*Rank:* Novice (10xp, 2 advances)
*Attributes:* Agility d6, Smarts d8, Spirit d8, Strength d4, Vigor d6
*Skills:* Fighting d4, Gambling d6, Healing d4, Knowledge (Occult) d4, Knowledge (Spanish) d4, Notice d4, Persuasion d4, Riding d4, Shooting d4, Spellcasting d6, Stealth d4, Streetwise d4, Taunt d4
Charisma +4; Grit 2; Pace 6”; Parry 4; Toughness 5
*Hindrances:* Curious (Major), Greedy (Minor), Heavy Sleeper (Minor)
*Edges:* Arcane Background (Magic), Whateley Blood, Attractive, True Grit
*Powers:* Soul Blast (Bolt), Boost/Lower Trait, Texas Twister (Windstorm)
*Power Points:* 10 (Recharge: 1/three hours)
*Fate Chips:* 3
*Gear:* Bedroll, Canteen, Handcuffs, Playing Cards (#10), Gold Watch, Thigh-Band Holster, Clothes (Dress Blouse, Skirt, Fancy Dress (#2), Silk Stockings (#3), Boots, Shoes, Duster, Winter Coat, Stetson), $125
*Weapons:* Derringer .41 (5/10/20; 2d6; RoF 1; Shots 2; AP 1), Bullets .41 (#50), Rapier (Str+d4; Parry +1), Knife (Str+d4)[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 29, 2011)

I am firmly in the " El Cheapo " camp, as well as the " Greenhorn " camp...

But if I can work out a character I may like to play.

[sblock=Rattlesnake]
*Geoffrey " the Snake " Gold*
An amateur historian and skilled gunfighter, Geoff is of English origin, hailing from the island of Trinidad in the Caribbean. After having migrated to California some years ago, he may or may not have gotten himself in some trouble a few years back when he may or may not have shot and killed the brother of a dangerous outlaw or government official; reports are mixed as to which it was. At his point he is all of 28 years old, and just looking for some more or less honest employment.
*Rank:* Novice (10 XP, 2 Advances)
*Attributes:* Agility d8, Smarts d10, Spirit d4, Strength d6, Vigor d6
*Skills:* Fighting d4, Knowledge (History) d6, Knowledge (Spanish) d6, Notice d6, Riding d8, Shooting d8, Stealth d4, Swimming d4
*Hindrances:* Cautious (Minor), Enemy (Major), Wanted (Minor) 
*Edges:* Jack of All Trades, Quick Draw, Steady Hands
*Fate Chips:* 3
*Gear:* Horse, Saddle, Saddlebags, Gun Belt, Holster, Boots, Chaps, Duster, Longjohns, Dress Shirt, Trousers, Canteen, Mess Kit, $0.50
*Weapons:* LeMat Grapeshot Pistol (#50 .40 Main Ammo, 60 Caps), Bowie Knife
[/sblock]

I am unsure of what to do about ammunition for these weapons... The LeMat, according to wikipedia, was a cap and ball weapon, as well as the issue of it appearing to use two distinct kinds of ammunition. Including the Colt, are they all powder and shot, or is the LeMat percussion caps?


----------



## HandofMystra (Jul 29, 2011)

No puedo "post" hasta Domingo (can't post until Sunday). My Spanish is old and rusty. I want to be an Ute Shaman who has been raised in the Sierra to expel the Mexicans (though he might have trouble knowing the mexicans from other whites)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2011)

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]: Are you sure about those Silk Stockings for your guy? 


And a question to our GM: Do we have $500 (as per Savage Worlds) or $250 (as per Deadlands)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Do the people there speak English and Spanish, or do many/most only speak Spanish?




Most people speak only Spanish or Indio (in southern California).  English however, tends to be known by those in power, those with aspirations of power, and traders.  However, it should be noted that the further north you go the more likely people are to have at least d4 or d6 in english (since Monterey and San Francisco are the main ports of entry in California and traditionally is where the Government is situated.).



> Would communicative skills (Persuasion, Streetwise) be problematic with "just" a d4 in Knowledge (Spanish)?




No.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok. 

Then I should be pretty much done (except for maybe adding another $250; I used the Deadlands character creation guidelines).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 30, 2011)

*♣ Professor Hagen von Hacht*
Professor Hagen von Hacht was born to a noble family in Germany. Not taking much interest in war and politics, he embraced the field o science. After some 'unfortunate events, totally not his fault,' he ended with a limb but a nearly functioning prototype of the first HLG (Hacht Lightning Gun). Hearing of the great breakthroughs in the New World, he finally moved to California.
RANK: Novice (10xp, 2 advances)
ATTRIBUTES:  Agility d6, Smarts d8, Spirit d6, Strength d4, Vigor d6
SKILLS: Knowledge (Science) d8, Knowledge (Chemistry) d6, Knowledge (Spanish) d4, Knowledge (English) d4, Fighting d4, Notice d6, Repair d8, Shooting d4, Weird Science d10
Charisma: +2;  Grit: 1;  Pace  6”;  Parry 3;  Toughness  6
HINDERANCES: Bad Eyes (Minor), Delusional (Minor), Lame (Major)
EDGES: Noble, Arcane Background (Weird Science), Gadgeteer
GEAR: Saddle, Saddle Bags, Cloths (Hat, Chaps, Shirt, Breaches, Gunbelt, Boots), ...

WEAPONS:
Lightning Gun (Bolt Device), Rapier (hidden in walking cane), Derringer


FATE CHIPS: 3

(2 minor for a skill point each, 1 major for noble)
Advances:
1st Raise repair to d8
2nd Gadgeteer edge

still need to decide on delusion (took it for the classic 'mad' feel) and equipment.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]: Are you sure about those Silk Stockings for your guy?




I was unsure about that, but the equipment list does not say anything about socks. I was kind of reaching back to something that was mentioned to us in school about when nylon was invented and used in the footwear of one of the World Wars, replacing silk, and " nylon stocking " somehow sounded more familiar than " nylon socks " . Besides, I kind of thought stocking was used as a colloquial synonym for socks. I mean, hardly anyone says " trousers " these days either.

Wikipedia says this:



> Historically, even though the word sock is at least as ancient in origin, what men normally wore were often referred to as stockings, probably especially when referring to longer hose at times when they were the fashion for men.




I did go back and change it though.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 30, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> I am unsure of what to do about ammunition for these weapons... The LeMat, according to wikipedia, was a cap and ball weapon, as well as the issue of it appearing to use two distinct kinds of ammunition. Including the Colt, are they all powder and shot, or is the LeMat percussion caps?




The issue what you are talking about is really an failure of the rules which deal with the authors simplifying things (the omited distinction between muzzle and breach loader weapons and rimfire and cap and ball weapons). Without going into to much detail, all of the firearms I'm allowing are technically cap and ball.  However, according to deadlands only the weapons with Reload 2 are cap and ball (which is a failure).

Unless its a musket assume the following is true:
The gun fires a lead ball that is packed in gun powder and wrapped in flash paper or combustible foil.  This applies for the main bullet that the lemut uses.  The second muzzle uses an cartridge of shot ( a proto shotgun shell, later in production the actually were built to use shotgun shells).

Muskets and some older muzzle loader weapons (ie rifles) often require you to pour powder and a lead ball (or some shot) into the muzzle, pack it (hence reload 2).


Note:  Rimfire guns are modern styled bullets.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeap, I double facepalmed! English and Spanish should never be mixed. It creates these kinds of aberrant speech. I could even stat out a monster: "Spanglish Aberration"

Anyway, good luck with your game!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> Wikipedia says this: ...




Well, it does sound 'wrong', though. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 30, 2011)

I think I'll close recruitment now since we have 3 finished characters and are waiting for the final 2 to be posed.  

Since we most likely will be started before [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] has his character finished, we could join in at a rancho, mission, or wherever the group is at.  


That said, I have some questions:


Thanee-
1.  What is the quality of the saloon does Scarlet work in? Ie, is it seedy, exclusive, or the type of place anyone can go into and loose their money?
2. In her time as a saloon girl, what was the most incriminating thing that Scarlet has discovered about a patron?
3. Something to think about:  If Scarlet's boss (or his rival) suddenly became President, how would she react?  (I mention this because President Pio Pico *was* the owner of several dramshops/saloons before manipulating his way into power.)


Kaodi-
1. Has Rattlesnake ever been to Monterey?  How about San Fransisco?  
2. Has Rattlesnake ever been involved in a duel?  Was he ever involved in a scuffle that escalated into fire fight?
3. Would Rattlesnake risk going into the town he is wanted in?  If not under what conditions would he?


Walking Dad-
1. Would the Professor sell weapons to one side of a war?  How about both?  
2. Are the Professor's inventions made for the betterment of man, to advance science, for fame, or the result of his attempts to stretch the limits of the impossible?
3. Does the professor have a lab assistant?


Fenris and [MENTION=40754]HandofMystra[/MENTION] will receive their questions once I see more info about their characters.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 30, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Kaodi-
> 1. Has Rattlesnake ever been to Monterey?  How about San Fransisco?




Being wanted, I imagine he has moved around quite a bit, so I will say yes.



> 2. Has Rattlesnake ever been involved in a duel?  Was he ever involved in a scuffle that escalated into fire fight?




 The epithet " the Snake " is strictly pejorative, and Geoffrey has been called many versions of it. " Rattlesnake " I imagined is what his companions call him because of a penchant for lecturing them on various historical trivia.

Now, Geoffrey has earned this name for his peculiar philosophy on fighting. He is a big fan of George Silver's Paradoxes of Defence, and the key insight he learned from it was of the Italian duelists who would always thrust first, and the accompanying anecdote of how occassionally both duelists would die, having run each other through. This is rather like duels in the Wild West. 

Geoffrey, instead, eschews duelling because it artificially emphasizes fighters who are able to draw quickly and shoot accurately first. His philosophy is that you watch what other people are doing, and when someone tips there hand and shows that they have the intent to kill you you shoot them then and there, no duelling required.

In fact, Geoffrey's wanted status and enemy derives from just such an occassion, I imagine. The fellow he killed issued an ultimatuum to fight him in the classic duel at High Noon, but Geoffrey just drew and shot him then and there. It is likely a larger fire fight ensued, and he has probably been at least one or two others as well. The man he shot is the brother, or at least close relative, of his enemy, I would think.



> 3. Would Rattlesnake risk going into the town he is wanted in?  If not under what conditions would he?




Probably not, unless he figured he had a detailed plan on how he was going to get back out alive. It is not so much that he would be afraid to go, just that he understands it would be foolish without the right reason and opportunity. The right reason would probably involve pissing off and or killing his enemy and getting away with it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 30, 2011)

_1. Would the Professor sell weapons to one side of a war?  How about both?  _
- He would, but he isn't much interested in conventional weapons and warfare. Revolutionizing it with his inventions is an entirely different thing...
_2. Are the Professor's inventions made for the betterment of man, to  advance science, for fame, or the result of his attempts to stretch the  limits of the impossible?_
- Not the first, much of the second and third. He does the 4th to get the 2nd and the 3rd 
_3. Does the professor have a lab assistant?_
- He is rather paranoid about someone stealing his ideas (maybe a good delusion?). So he would like to have an assistant for the heavy lifting and boring tasks, but not someone he shares his thoughts with.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> 1.  What is the quality of the saloon does Scarlet work in? Ie, is it seedy, exclusive, or the type of place anyone can go into and loose their money?




The latter, I would say. Definitely not the seedy type, and exclusive doesn't really seem to fit either. Besides, she likes to gamble herself, so just a typical saloon, where the normal crowd hangs out.

She is there to cheer them up, make them drink a little more, dance with them, play games, and so on. She also might hang out there in her free time, mostly for playing cards then.



> 2. In her time as a saloon girl, what was the most incriminating thing that Scarlet has discovered about a patron?




Well, what could that be?

Maybe that a married man is cheating on his wife (maybe he tried to persuade her to just that, too).



> 3. Something to think about:  If Scarlet's boss (or his rival) suddenly became President, how would she react?  (I mention this because President Pio Pico *was* the owner of several dramshops/saloons before manipulating his way into power.)




Well, more power to him. She would probably see if there is an opportunity for her to make some money out of it, she is a little greedy after all, but she wouldn't look into stuff like blackmailing or such (she is still a decent person).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Fenris (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, here is my stab at a character. i would appreciate anyone checking for mistake or providing suggestions. I am assuming that a tomahawk can be thrown as it is the same stats/size as a throwing axe in the book.

[sblock=Manuel Lightfinger]

Manuel is a free indian down from Ojai. he has come down to Los Angeles to escape the creeping oppressive mission life in Santa Barbara. 
RANK: Novice (10xp, 2 advances)
ATTRIBUTES: Agility d8, Smarts d6, Spirit d6, Strength d6, Vigor d8
SKILLS: Climbing d4, Fighting d8,  Knowledge (Spanish) d4, Notice d6, Riding d4, Stealth d6, Survival d6, Throwing d8, Tracking d6
Charisma 0; Pace 6”; Parry 6; Toughness 6
HINDERANCES: Illiterate, Poverty, Heroic
EDGES: Quick Draw, Two Fisted
GEAR: 6 Tomahawks ($18), backpack, blanket, simple clothes, moccasins, 

WEAPONS:
Tomahawk d6+str 3/6/12


FATE CHIPS: 3

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 1, 2011)

Fenris -

You don't need to buy the Gut's skill since I'm using the rule which states that "fear is resisted by spirit."  One of the best places to put those two skill paints probably would be riding.

I'll allow your interpretation of the throwing axe/tomahawk stats.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 1, 2011)

It's going to be interesting seeing that we have two natives.  I'll probably ask HandofMystara similar questions about his character.


Fenris-

1. Being a mission indian, what are Manuel's views one those who follow "the old ways"?  How about those who worship the "old gods"?
2. Where would Manuel rather be:  In a hut within the wilderness or in a pueblo?
3. Should the land be controlled?  If so, by whom?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2011)

Who's "Micheal"? 


[MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]: I also think, that Riding would be a fitting skill for a native american. Some more probably fitting skills to think about... Climbing, Intimidation (useful to have either this or Taunt for those Tests of Will), or Swimming

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 1, 2011)

I rolled a snake eyes on my reading skill roll.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 3, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> It's going to be interesting seeing that we have two natives.  I'll probably ask HandofMystara similar questions about his character.



Indeed it will. I removed Guts and took a d4 in both Climbing as well as riding based on your and Thanee's feedback. Thanks to both of you. Oh should I start with a horse? I could switch out Poverty for Outsider and would then have enough starting funds to afford one.



> Fenris-
> 
> 1. Being a mission indian, what are Manuel's views one those who follow "the old ways"?  How about those who worship the "old gods"?
> 2. Where would Manuel rather be:  In a hut within the wilderness or in a pueblo?
> 3. Should the land be controlled?  If so, by whom?




1. I didn't see him as a mission Indian actually. i mean he could be if that works but most mission indians weren't allowed to leave the missions..... Rather I saw him as from a free Indian tribe (maybe the Nojoqui) who were not yet under mission control. Which of course begs the queston of whether there _were_ any non-subjugated indians by 1842 but anyway i can go either way RdM. Either way I would see him going with the old spirits of the land definitely. I see him as a tracker and scout and very in tune with the nature spirits.
 2. In a hut definitely.

3. The land is not there to be owned by anyone. The Great Spirit gave the land for Man to use wisely, it cannot be owned.

2.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2011)

I think Outsider (and a horse ) would fit the character well.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 4, 2011)

Fenris said:


> Indeed it will. I removed Guts and took a d4 in both Climbing as well as riding based on your and Thanee's feedback. Thanks to both of you. Oh should I start with a horse? I could switch out Poverty for Outsider and would then have enough starting funds to afford one.




Yes you can.  I agree with Thanee.  Outsider would be very fiitting.  



> Which of course begs the queston of whether there _were_ any non-subjugated indians by 1842 but anyway i can go either way RdM.




Plenty.



> 2. and 3.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 4, 2011)

Relique would you allow a supernatural back story? My Tongva escaped being captured into a mission and was sneaking back into San Gabriel Mission to rescue tribe members (the Missions were basically labor camps). There was much sickness among his people and he had been sneaking into the mission to rescue them about 1800. There was a hunt for him in the mission, he hid in a corner the undercroft behind some loose stones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and fell into a trance (here is the plot hooky part). He awoke years later after the mission had been secularized and abandoned (in 1834). He has surmised that some magical transformation has happened but is looking for both answers and how to make his way in this new world.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 4, 2011)

So a native american rip van winkle?  Sure.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> And a question to our GM: Do we have $500 (as per Savage Worlds) or $250 (as per Deadlands)?




BTW, did you answer this question somewhere (if so, I missed it )?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2011)

Shall I change 'delusional' to 'outsider'? This way I can just play his weirdness with any rules attached. A learned German aristocrat seems much like an outsider in California 1845


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> BTW, did you answer this question somewhere (if so, I missed it )?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Weird.. I swore I remember answering it in a multi-quote (as part of the one I did which I mentioned bullets).  I guess I accidently deleted that part of the message. 

ANYWAYS, its 250.00 ala Deadlands.




Walking Dad said:


> Shall I change 'delusional' to 'outsider'? This way I can just play his weirdness with any rules attached. A learned German aristocrat seems much like an outsider in California 1845



Yes, you can be change it to outsider.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Weird.. I swore I remember answering it in a multi-quote (as part of the one I did which I mentioned bullets).  I guess I accidently deleted that part of the message.
> 
> ANYWAYS, its 250.00 ala Deadlands.




Ok. That's what I used. So, no horse for me, then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 4, 2011)

I am not sure that I will be able to pull together a character until next week. I have been limited on my internet; I am on a jury that should done sometime next week.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 5, 2011)

Alright, I mostly fixed my equipment. Just need to figure out what I am going to cut to pay for ammo, hehehe...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 7, 2011)

I posted the Rogue's Gallery.  

The allies list will contain the most important info about each ally the group will have the ability to control.  Also, I till add some NPCs to the Supporting cast* list between now and  at the time of the game's first post (I will try to have one initial supporting/antagonist character per player character). 

Any card symbols that appear on that list may or may not have some importance beyond signifying that the character is a wildcard. 

I should be posting the game's thread early next week.  



Fate Chips.

*Geoffrey " the Snake " Gold *- Blue x1, Red x1, White x1
*Manuel Lightfinger *- White x2, Red x1
*Professor Hagen von Hacht *- White x2, Red x1
*Kate "Scalet" O'Hara* - White x2, Blue x1
*(HandofMystara's Tongva)* - Blue x1, Red x1, White x1

* Yes, some are based off historical figures in Californian history.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like HandofMystra is still busy. 

[MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]: I think your character is still missing in the RG.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry, I should be able to work on my shaman tomorrow (we will have a verdict tomorrow morning I am pretty sure)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 11, 2011)

Cool.  I was actually hoping to hear from either you or having Fenris post his finalized character before begining.  At least now I won't have to worry too much if I start up today..


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2011)

Looking forward to it! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 12, 2011)

The Destined.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2011)

Gonna write an introductory post later, when I am home. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Uh, oh, someone _really_ wants "the snake" there... $10,000 is _a lot_ in that time, as I understand...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 12, 2011)

He was on the a governmental fast track, and wealthy to boot.  "The Snake" derailed someone's for greatness and unbridled power.   Of course, given the nature of Californian "politics" the murder may have unintentionally aided in creating the current political situation, by getting rid of one of the"presidente's" potential rivals.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 12, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool.  I was actually hoping to hear from either you or having Fenris post his finalized character before begining.  At least now I won't have to worry too much if I start up today..




Sorry, still in Paris and been busy, I will try to get him over later today.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 15, 2011)

I assume that in this campaign the return of the nature spirits and the manitous has already happened.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2011)

As we have a weird scientist and a huckster... I assume yes.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, Hucksters worked before the Manitous, according to the fluff, since Hoyle was way before that... but apparantly magic was more difficult back then (not detailed in the book).

But yeah, I assume it's "standard Deadlands" for that purpose.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 15, 2011)

Would any of this supernatural stuff fall under the sort of " history " Geoffrey is likely to be familiar with, or would it be believable for him to be somewhat skeptical at first?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok.. I'm not going to quote because answering the questions based on the quotes is derailing my thought process. 

I assume this world exists like the one in Neil Gaimen's  _American Gods_ and Terry Gilliam's movie _the Adventures of Barron Munchausen_.  Meaning that the supernatural exists but the forces of civilization (largely reason) and the abandonment of belief weakens the strength of the supernatural and hinder's its ability to function.


What this means is that:

Nature spirits, the "Manitous", and the Gods themselves exist and have never retreated;; however, as a result of the Age of Reason and the Enlightenment, people are in the process of abandoning them in favor of science, reason, and logic.  As such, the powers of the supernatural seem to be diminishing.  

As for believing in a supernatural history, "Logic and reason dictates that everything can be explain by science.   That which cannot either does not exist, cannot or did not occur, was a figment of an individual's imagination, or should be relegated to myth, legend, tall-tales, and superstition.  Only romantics, heathens, primitives, the superstitious, or the ignorant would believe in the existence of the supernatural."

In public, most "civilized/enlightened" people will tend to err on the side of skepticism over any talk about supernatura; however, in private many believe the supernatural possible.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 15, 2011)

So this divergent from teh Weird West. I assume that things are mechanically the same. Are there fear levels like in Deadlands?


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 15, 2011)

_Ti'at_ I need some interpretation in how the Holy Warrior Edge works in Deadlands.
Relique - when you say behind the Orange Curtain do you mean Orange County CA? That is where I grew up


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 16, 2011)

HandofMystra said:


> So this divergent from teh Weird West. I assume that things are mechanically the same. Are there fear levels like in Deadlands?



Yes, it's divergent from Deadland's Weird West, and mechanics of the game are the same.

In terms of the "Weird Western slider" scale, the game is more on the pulp fantasy side then it is on the supernatural horror side.  For this reason I don't plan on using the Fear Levels on a regional level (Assume a Universal 1 or 2).  Areas with high Fear levels do exist, but they are localized and influenced by certain events (the group *Will* experience at least one location with a high fear level.)




HandofMystra said:


> _Ti'at_ I need some interpretation in how the Holy Warrior Edge works in Deadlands.




From the looks of it it would work normally because Ti'at is a shaman.  So it "kills/destroys" evil supernatural creatures.  I will assume that a 1 result against a person will not kill them.  I will "purge" them of evil influence and put them into a coma.  I will also allow it to rebuke "Black Magic" backgrounds like Blessed with the power are able to due are able to do.  

FYI, it will be very handy.



			
				Deadlands said:
			
		

> *Shamans still begin with two powers, but they get 15 Power Points instead of the usual 10* and are able to recharge them faster than other arcane types. As long as the shaman is in the wilds, sleeps under the stars, is warmed by an open fire, or otherwise away from “civilization,” he regains Power Points at twice his usual rate (subject to the  limitations imposed by his “sins,” of course).




That said, all you have to do is select your powers and your character will be finished. 



> Relique - when you say behind the Orange Curtain do you mean Orange County CA? That is where I grew up




Yup.  Huntington Beach to be exact.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Yup.  Huntington Beach to be exact.




Small world. My brother lives in HB now and we grew up just up the coast.

Just need to get caught up with the prolific posting (already) and I will be posting IC.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 16, 2011)

oops. I read the shaman description (two powers and PP) and then I read the Blessed description (pray for miracles) whihc is clearly superseded by the shaman description. I need to rethink my build ( I was assume roll faith tests for miracles)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 21, 2011)

I think I like the changes I did to John Forster's speech..  (it sucks sending when you have to leave and then having your phone reboot mid post).

I'm pretty sure Ti'at can see the irony of his vision and what was announced.  Surely, this can't be connected..


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 23, 2011)

A random fact I just discovered.

The Mexican dollar and the Spanish dollar was legal tender in the United States up until 1857.  For much of the 1800s $1 American = $1 Mexican (un peso)= 8 Spanish real (un peso duro/ "Piece of 8").

This of course answers why Deadlands uses "$1 of local currency"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright... rather then go through the annoyance of putting a some points onto a Google earth map and say "Imagine that the LA metropolis isn't there..." due to the annoying fact that the best maps of 1800s Californian rancheros are either under lock and key or are hard to find.  I'm going to put together a map in illustrator based on a 1890s map of the area.  

Only thing that sucks is that it won't really have an accurate depiction of the various ranchos locations or the haciendas and rancherias (due to the fact that many of them were lost to history, and because of the hand drawn nature of the map I'm creating) .


[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
You can change the bolt power to blast.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2011)

Blast, not Burst?

Blast = Dynamite Explosion
Burst = Energy Cone like a Flamethrower.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 5, 2011)

Er which ever one.. lol.  (I was typing the message about an hour after I read your question so I forgot which one you asked about).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks.

Here is a suggestion for rolled initiative from another forum. Maybe useful:



> To use dice, just roll a d12.  To keep Jokers rare, if you roll a 12,  roll a d6.  On a 5 or 6 that is a Joker.  All of the edges should work  with this.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2011)

Unfortunately that doesn't answer the question about suits.. but in all honestly unless you are using one of the subsystems that reguires them, (like Deadlands magic, chases, or malfunctions) suits rarely come into play.  That, of course, makes rolling for init extremely beneficial for various members of the group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2011)

What about rolling a d12 and a d4, with the d4 determining the type?

1 = Heart
2 = ...

Still not a full hand. And are some benefits not dependent on rolling a face card or not?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2011)

From what I seen, face cards don't really grant bonuses.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> (( What map? ))



The one I had to repost.  


However, I should note that I want to snag a copy of this map and overlay what I know ontop of it.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2011)

...Guys?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 11, 2011)

Right now both Walking Dad and Shayuri are down due to computer/internet problems.  I'm not sure about everyone else

I'm also trying notnot to bump the story up too much after single player posts...

Btw.  I'm assuming that. The characters are talking as they they are leaving the church and walking to (where ever?) so it would be easier for Ti'at to jump in.  I'm pretty sure it would be easy to notice he's following the group so no roll is needed to notice him.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 19, 2011)

Guys...?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm going to update by the end of the night and kick the game out of idle.  I figure that I gave Ti'at plenty of time to walk up to the group as they were idly walking out of the church and through the plaza (especially after the retcon to have Don Forester give the nudge that the group might be interested in hiring).   That was really only thing that was holding me back from pressing "play" and getting everyone onto the Californian trails.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2011)

Was away the weekend to visit my father-in-law with my family. I  returned and one relay station of my Internet provider is broken,  leaving me with no access at home. I'm currently in the local library,  but this slows down my posting considerably.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree, that the one that is better-suited for somewhat rougher terrain is the better choice. Who knows where we will end up. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 27, 2011)

I will place updated versions of the various maps on post 2 of this thread.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 20, 2011)

Fenris said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> My apologies, i was traveling last week and the stupid hotel where my conference was did not have adequate internet access. On the plus side I did go to Olvera Street and got some research in



You know... in the dozen or so times I visited Olvera Street, I never went into the old church.    Although, I do admit, the one time I went there with my girlfriend she got creeped out.  I'm not sure if you went into the building, but there's this one two story building which you go down to the old aqueduct pipe (it's located near the Avila adobe).  While in that room, she was "pushed," however, at the time, she an I were the only people in that room and we were at opposite ends of it.

But anyways, thanks for reminding me.. La dia de los muertos is coming soon, and I've always wanted to check out the displays they put up at Olvera Street.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 21, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> You know... in the dozen or so times I visited Olvera Street, I never went into the old church.    Although, I do admit, the one time I went there with my girlfriend she got creeped out.  I'm not sure if you went into the building, but there's this one two story building which you go down to the old aqueduct pipe (it's located near the Avila adobe).  While in that room, she was "pushed," however, at the time, she an I were the only people in that room and we were at opposite ends of it.
> 
> But anyways, thanks for reminding me.. La dia de los muertos is coming soon, and I've always wanted to check out the displays they put up at Olvera Street.




Didn't go to the old church, but did go to the Avila adobe, a mansion by 1820 standards. They already had a Dio de los Muertos banner out, along with a million luchador masks. They had started to have merchandise out, lots of skull candles and trinkets, should be fun at the end of the month.

And of course while there we ate lunch at Phillipe's. Super yummy.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 21, 2011)

I still haven't eaten there.  Every time I plan on going there, I usually forget about its existence then either eat at the place that Denny's that used to be located the 101 freeway or I'd realize that I wanted to go there right about the time I see the Seal Beach Navel Weapons base.

What also is annoying is that the only other time I'm near by is when I'm going to the Goth Club over at Roberto's (the venue that's in the 3 story building next across from Philipe's)

Via Tapatalk


----------

